# Damien



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

This is a kart called Damien.

It will be powered by a 48V 1,800W brushless motor. 

Here is a "slide show" video of it's construction.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB6vwnJURDY


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I assembled most everything & took 'er for a test ride. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2hGUzKdWd4

It rode very smooth & handled well.
The main things that caught my attention was the massive voltage drop (~5V) from a stop
…& also, the meter seems to show the amperage down to the tenths. 
(but, without displaying a decimal point)


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I have Damien finished up.

I gave 'er a nice blue-to-purple chameleon/color shifting paint job.


Here is a video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t2mCG68OBs


----------



## EVmattyP (May 12, 2019)

Looks great. Is that a standardized frame or did you build it yourself?


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

EVmattyP said:


> Looks great. Is that a standardized frame or did you build it yourself?


Thanks, I designed & built the frame myself.
...the video in the first post is a slide show that shows most of the design & build.


----------



## EVmattyP (May 12, 2019)

Functional Artist said:


> Thanks, I designed & built the frame myself.
> ...the video in the first post is a slide show that shows most of the design & build.


Did you ever think about extending the nose out so you could put your legs out straight? 

That's the #1 thing that shits me off about go-kart frames is I have to ride with my knees up in my ears. Since you have hand controls you could just make a little foot/ankle rest in front of you and have a more comfortable seating position. 

Just food for thought. It looks like a great build.


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes, I have tried several styles.

Here is a kart I designed & built ~15 years ago 

It ran on a V8 Chevy car starter motor & a 12V car battery

It was super loud & didn't last long.


Second pic is a few years later, after some paint
…& a 6.5HP Predator ICE engine


Now, I'm workin' on a go kart sized Aerial Atom
...it should have more room to stretch out.


----------

